# Baby has red eyes



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

As some of you know I am breeding my tiels. Well the eggs are starting to hatch and the latest one has red eyes. Both of the parents have black and both of the babies before this one. The parents are a white face pied (dad) and a gray (mom). The baby is 2 days old now. I am sure that the other 2 babies had black eyes at this time. Does any one know why this 1 has red eyes? My last clutch I had a baby (that died a few days old) that had red eyes. The mom of that clutch is a lutino. So I thought that is where it came from. Now I have another 1 with red eyes from a different pair. Any ideas why?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The little baby is a little lutino baby (assuming that it has yellow fluff)!  That means that Nimbus (that's the dad right?) is split to lutino. This also means that that little lutino baby is a girl.


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes Nimbus is the dad. I don't know anything about his background. We got him from a pet store. It will be great to have a lutino from him. They all have yellow fluff now so this will be my surprise baby. I want to breed Nimbus with my yellow cinammon pearl (Rain) when she is old enough. If he has lutino in him that should make some pretty babies.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

awww you're so lucky!! I've been waiting MONTHS for a lutino....


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

and just for the record... in your previous where you said about the lutino mom and you got a lutino baby from that.... well... dad HAD to be at laest split lutino in order to get lutino babies...even if mom is visual lutino... moms don´t pass it for visual lutinos they only pass it to split and for males only.....

anyway congrats on the pretty lady.... lutinos are sooo cute!!..(all of the mutations are)

post pics when you can


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

Thunder and Lightening's 1st egg of this clutch hatched yesterday. It has red eyes. So if both of my males are splits this is what I should get. Mother:Grey
Father:Whiteface Split To {X1: Lutino}

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To Whiteface {X1: Lutino}
50% Grey Split To Whiteface

female offspring:
50% Lutino Split To Whiteface
50% Grey Split To Whiteface
Mother:Lutino
Father:Grey Split To {X1: Lutino}

male offspring:
50% Lutino
50% Grey Split To {X2: Lutino}

female offspring:
50% Lutino
50% Grey


----------

